# SH19 Marian/TT65 Fionnaghal



## Stub (Jan 14, 2008)

I sailed on SH19 Marian out of Scarborough in the late 50's/60's. She was previously TT65 Fionnaghal from Tarbert and was built as a ring-netter by Dickies of Terbert. She was sold back to Scotland around 1967 and I lost track of her. Anyone have any photographs or other information?


----------



## Rodney Burge (Oct 22, 2007)

I remember her fishing from Amble for prawns in 72-3 under command of Jim Todd from Newhaven, a real gentleman.


----------

